# Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?



## ebro-delta (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren wie man beim Feedern immer die gleiche Weite erzielt um punktgenau angeln zu können ?
Die Schnur in den Lineclip einhängen wird fast immer geraten
ABER ich finde das Risiko einer Beschädigung der Schnur zu groß und außerdem was passiert wenn mal ein etwas größerer Karpfen beißt und die Schnur ist fest im Clip und selbst wenn man sie schnell rausbekommt und den Fisch gedrillt hat, dann ist die Weite doch wieder weg ?

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung, ob ein Edding-Stift eine Mono-Schnur angreift ?

Würde mir sonst mit dem Stift die Entfernung auf der Schnur kennzeichenen. Zum auswerfen einhängen und danach wieder aushängen.


Gruß
Oliver


----------



## omnimc (22. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

dann müßtest du ja nach ein drill auswerfen um zu wissen wo die markierung ist.oder wie willst du sonst die schnur einhängen? ich werfe immer mit gefühl die selbe stelle an 0.5 meter unterschied ist mir dabei egal. du kannst aber auch mit folienstift markieren. und dann überwerfen und zurückkurbeln. aber keine ahnung irgendwan ist die ganze schnur angemalt.mal sehen was andere zu schreiben.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Da gibt es eine Variante mit einer Schlaufe aus Dacron im Schnurklipp, die dann die Hauptschnur fixiert und bei Bedarf ausgeklinkt wird .


----------



## Borg (22. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Also ich benutze den Schnurclip und hatte bisher noch keinen Abriss. Man muss halt mal ein bisschen vorher üben. Kurz bevor der Clip erreicht wird, die Rute ein wenig seitlich nach hinten ziehen, um die Wucht mit der Spitze etwas abzufedern. 

Beisst dann mal was Großes, ist das auch kein wirkliches Problem . Ich überwerfe den angepeilten Futterplatz etwas und clippe die Schnur ein, dann mache ich etwa 5-6 Kurbelumdrehungen, damit habe ich dann einen Fixpunkt für meinen Futterplatz. Da meine Rollen einen Schnureinzug von etwa einem Meter pro Umdrehung hat, habe ich somit 5-7m Reserve bis zum Clip auf der Rolle. Hat bisher zumindest für alles gereicht, was ich an der Angel hatte.

Bevor ich anfange zu angeln, aber nachdem ich schon die Weite mit Schnurclip festgelegt habe, mache ich folgendes, falls es doch mal zum Abriss kommt:

2 Erdspiesse im Abstand von 5m in den Boden rammen. Auf den einen stülpe ich dann den Feeder. Dann laufe ich quasi um die Spiesse und wickel dort die Schnur auf bis zum Schnurclip. Dort wo dann der Schnurclip kommt, mach ich eine Markierung auf den Boden. Reisst mir nun mal das ganze Gerödel ab, brauch man den oben geschilderten Vorgang nur wiederholen und man kann somit wieder die ursprüngliche Weite einstellen, damit man auch wieder seinen Futterplatz erreicht. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Boendall (22. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Einen alten Fahrradschlauch abschneiden und das "Rohr" über den Spulenkopf stülpen. 

Schlauch abziehen
Auswerfen
bei der gwünschten Weite stülpt man den Schlauch drüber
Die Schnur wird mmer am Schlauch aufgespult, sollte mal was Grösseres dran sein wird die Schnur unter dem Schlauch herausgezogen.

so ähnlich wurde die Methode hier beschrieben, habe sie aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, vielleicht könnte es wer genauer erklären.


----------



## Angel_Yimbo (22. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Schnurclip benutze ich auch immer. 

1) 1 Auswerfen nach Aussuchen Stelle/Richtung. Schön 
    Punkte suchen, um möglichst immer in die gleiche Richtung
auswerfen zu können.
2) Schnurclipp fixieren
3) 3-5 x Auswerfen um Futter an die Stelle zu bringen
4) Haken ran und auswerfen. 

Wenn die Montage dann entsprechend ausgebracht ist, wird die Schnur aus dem Schnurclip genommen. Wenn was beißt, dann passiert nix, da Schnurr nicht im Clipp. Vor dem Einholen kommt die Schnur wieder in den Clipp.

Man kann sehr wohl mit Clipp angeln. Wenn die Schnur bis zum Clipp raus ist, wird die Wucht durch die Feederute abgefedert. Sollte aus ohne Probleme möglich sein, diesen auch zu nutzen. Ich feeder zwar erst 3 Jahre, hatte aber wegen dem Clipp noch nie einen Abriß.


----------



## Volker64 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Hallo,

Schnur nicht direkt im Schnurclip fixieren, sondern Feedergum benutzen und die Position zusätzlich mit einem Markerstift markieren.

Immer etwas weiter werfen als die fixierte Wurfweite und die Rute in der letzten Wurfphase nach oben halten (Pufferwirkung). Dadurch streckt sich das Vorfach und es gibt kaum Verwicklungen.

Muss man mit Barben oder Karpfen rechnen, nach dem Einwurf schnell drei Umdrehungen rückwärts kurbeln. Meistens reicht das als Puffer. Wenn nicht den Feedergum aus dem Clip lösen (geht viel einfacher und schneller als bei direkt geclipter Schnur). 
Durch die Markierung mit dem Markerstift ist das erneute Einstellen der Entfernung problemlos möglich

Gruß Volker


----------



## Dunraven (22. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Ich nutze nur den Schnurclip.
Karpfengefahr ist selten und oft sind die eh nicht in der Wertung, so das ein Abriss vom dünneren Vorfach auch nicht so schlimm wäre. Hatte bisher auch noch nie einen Karpfen dran. Sollte man mit vielen Karpfen rechnen würde ich auch den Fahrradschlauch versuchen. Ansonsten die Methode von Borg zum Weite markieren. 

Stifte sind Blödsinn, die bringen gar nichts. Schnur reißt und deine Markierung ist tjo nach wieviel Metern ist die Schnur denn gerissen, 4m, 5m, 2m, 3m? Woher willst Du also wissen um wieviel die Markierung dann zu kurz ist? Auch zum auswerfen sind die nur bedingt gut. Du ziehst den Futterkorb da ja auch eine gute Strecke wenn Du überwirfst und damit verteilst Du das Futter dann auch recht weit vom Platz entfernt bis zum Platz. 

Hängt aber auch vom Gewässer ab. ich fische meist an Kanälen, da soll der Futterkorb am besten 50cm vom anderen Ufer entfernt liegen. Einkurbeln kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage, es ist schon blöd genug wenn der wegen einem Busch oder so nur 1,5m vom Ufer entfernt landen kann. Markierung ist acuh sinnlos weil die nicht stoppt und ich weiß ja wo der Platz ist, am besten Korb gegen die Pfähle der Uferbefestigung knallen lassen und so nah wie möglich ans Ufer ran. 

Von daher kommt es bei der Wahl eben auch auf den Platz und das Gewässer an. Eine weitere Methode die gut gehen soll ist btw. ein Feedergum nach dem Auswerfen über die Spule stülpen. Aber wie gesagt mir reicht der Schnurclip. Der ist perfekt für das was ich erreichen möchte.


----------



## ebro-delta (23. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Danke für die vielen Tips 

Werde mal einige davon versuchen !

Letztes Jahr habe ich es noch so gemacht, das ich mir Punkte (wie Schatten von Bäumen) im Wasser gemerkt habe um sie immer wieder anzuwerfen.
Das hat auch alles ganz gut geklappt und Karpfen hatte ich auch keine dran. Große Brassen ziehen sogut wie nichts von der Rolle. 

Wollte das Ganze jetzt nur noch etwas verfeinern 

Immer Punktgenau an den gefütterten Platz werfen und vorbereitet sein, auf größere Fische die auch mal Schnur von der Rolle nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Welcher Edding war nochmal der Schnurmarkerstift?


----------



## SR-angler (23. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir in Ebay sogenannte Mähnengummis für Pferde besorgt, kosten 500Stk. ca. 4,-EUR. Diesen ziehe ich nach dem auswerfen über die Spule und hänge ihn im Schnurclip ein. Funktioniert einwandfrei und solte mal etwas größeres beißen ist der Gummi blitzschnell abgerissen.

Mfg Tom


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (27. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*



Angel_Yimbo schrieb:


> Schnurclip benutze ich auch immer.
> 
> 1) 1 Auswerfen nach Aussuchen Stelle/Richtung. Schön
> Punkte suchen, um möglichst immer in die gleiche Richtung
> ...


 
Soso... und was machst du wenn was beisst? Dann ist ja die Schnur ausm Clip und somit auch die Entfernung Pfutsch, richtig?


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Welcher Edding war nochmal der Schnurmarkerstift?


 
Passt mit den Eddings und den Monofilen Schnüren auf!

Die im Edding und Sekundenkleber enthaltene Lösungsmittel könenn die monofile Schnur kaputt machen.

Lösung: Fettstift, beispilesweise ein Kajal (Eyeliner) geht da gut.



Also ich habe es auch erst einmal versucht, aber da ging die Version mit dem Feedergum im Clip gut (habe es allerdings nciht geburaucht, da kein Karpfen biss)

Aber: Wenn ich beispielsweise mit ner 14er Vorfach angel, dann ist die Bremse so fein eingestellt, dass bei einem Karpfenrun sich die Spule so schnell dreht, dass ich den Gum nicht aus dem Clip bekommen würde -> Batsch! Schnur ab.

Also ich hab da auch noch keine gute Lösung, mit dem Fahrradschlauch vieleicht, aebr dann ist die Spule dicker und evtl. fällt dann die Schnur von der Spule..?


mfg Kretzer


----------



## Dunraven (28. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

.....
Was ist der Edding denn wohl?
Genau das die der Stift den Sensas, MS, ect. mit einem neuen Aufkleber und einem guten Aufpreis als Schnurstift verkaufen. Denn es gibt viele Edding Versionen und da ist eben auch ein Fettstift dabei.
Da ist der Edding 950.


----------



## gründler (28. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> .....
> Was ist der Edding denn wohl?
> Genau das die der Stift den Sensas, MS, ect. mit einem neuen Aufkleber und einem guten Aufpreis als Schnurstift verkaufen. Denn es gibt viele Edding Versionen und da ist eben auch ein Fettstift dabei.
> Da ist der Edding 950.


 

Jetzt bleib ich drauf sitzen und du bist schuld ^^ 

Ne past schon,aber Dunraven hat recht.

lg#h


----------



## carpdoc (28. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Hallo,
habe mir den Edding 950(industry painter) für 3,95
gekauft, im Baumarkt :m
Super Tip #6
mfg carpdoc


----------



## Dunraven (29. März 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Btw. Glückwunsch Gründler zum Post 3333.


----------



## Paddel26 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage Ruhe zu diesem Thema aber ich bind mir einfach mit nem Stück feiner Wolle einen Stopperknoten auf die Hauptschnur, nach dem 1. Wurf zwischen die Rolle und den ersten Rutenring.
Muss nur schön fest gezogen werden damit er nicht verrutscht.

Grüsse


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*



Paddel26 schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage Ruhe zu diesem Thema aber ich bind mir einfach mit nem Stück feiner Wolle einen Stopperknoten auf die Hauptschnur, nach dem 1. Wurf zwischen die Rolle und den ersten Rutenring.
> Muss nur schön fest gezogen werden damit er nicht verrutscht.
> 
> Grüsse



Und wie stopst es genau da?


----------



## Paddel26 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*

Der Stopper zeigt ja die Entfernung an.
Wenn man die genaue Weite nicht direkt trifft einfach 2-3 Meter überwerfen und rankurbeln bis man wieder den Stopper zwischen 1. Rutenring und Rolle hat.

Oder mit einem leichten Griff in die Schnur den Wurf abstoppen wenn man merkt das der Stopper gleich von der Rolle geht...
ist mir aber zu riskant weil man so wenn man es nicht richtig macht riskiert das sich die Montage verheddert


----------



## Slick (9. April 2011)

*AW: Immer die selbe Weite beim Feedern ?*



Paddel26 schrieb:


> Der Stopper zeigt ja die Entfernung an.
> Wenn man die genaue Weite nicht direkt trifft einfach 2-3 Meter überwerfen und rankurbeln bis man wieder den Stopper zwischen 1. Rutenring und Rolle hat.
> 
> Oder mit einem leichten Griff in die Schnur den Wurf abstoppen wenn man merkt das der Stopper gleich von der Rolle geht...
> ist mir aber zu riskant weil man so wenn man es nicht richtig macht riskiert das sich die Montage verheddert



da haste aber das Problem, das deine Futterstelle an einer anderen Stelle liegt als dein Haken.Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme mit dem präzisen Anwerfen,aber nach etwas Übung treffe ich +-1m.Einfach voll rauspowern und den Korb mit der Rute abfedern und der Schnurclip oder Gummi auf der Schnurrolle erledigt den rest. #h

In paar Stund gehts wieder feedern.Die Sucht!!!!!!!!


----------

